# Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!



## Moeppy (24. Jan. 2009)

Halli und Hallo.
Hiermit möchte ich meinen Teich, bzw. die Entwicklung zum jetzigen Koiteich, kurz vorstellen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder...




Nach einigen Jahren und einigen brütenden __ Enten...
 



...war der erste Teich - sagen wir mal - hin. 
 



Nach einer Runderneuerungskur sah er dann wieder so aus...
 

 



Vom Umbaufieber gepackt und dem Wunsch nach ein paar Koikarfen,
wurde wieder umgebaut.. 
 

 


Steine für den Bachlauf... 
 

 



Nach dem Umbau..
   

   




 


Bei gut 20.000l und 1,60m Wassertiefe, gibt es 8 Koi und 6 Goldorfen.
 



Lieder ist der einzige Koi, der ständig getreichelt werden wollte,
und zum Fressen zum Finger kam, sehr früh verstorben... :-(
 

 

 






 

soviel erstmal..

Liebe Grüße,
moeppy


----------



## Christine (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Moeppy (ist das Dein richtiger Name?)!

Herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns. 

Und gleich so eine schöne Fotostory. So haben wir das gerne. 

Und eine schöne Anlage. Da können wir sicher noch mehr erwarten, oder?

War dieser Fisch tatsächlich blau? Oder wirkt das auf den Fotos nur so?

Auf jeden Fall erst einmal viel Spaß mit und bei uns!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*

Morgen Moeppy  und :willkommen

Nette Bilder 

Kannst du uns noch ein paar Bilder und ein wenig Text zur Technik schreiben ? Also Filteranlage usw.

Und bist du heil über die Frostperiode gekommen ? Auch sehr interessant.

Aber erstmal viel Spaß hier bei den Teich-:crazy


----------



## rainthanner (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*

Hallo, 

ein sehr, sehr schöner Teich und ich vermute auch einen sehr schönen Garten. 

Den Teich sehe ihn zwar weniger als Koiteich, aber als wunderschönen und liebevoll gestalteten Gartenteich. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*

Hallo und Willkommen! 

Wie meine Vorschreiben schon sagten - eine sehr schöne Anlage und wunderbar eingewachsen, wodurch das ganze sehr naturnah wirkt. 

Und da ergibt sich auch meine erste Frage  Wie bekommt ihr den Biomasseeintrag aus dem Teich? Die Weide zB. wirft ja nicht unerheblich Blätter (wir haben auch eine am Teich, allerdings nicht in Hauptwindrichtung) ?


----------



## Frank (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Moeppy,

auch von meiner Seite :willkommen!!

Ich bin von deiner Anlage schlichtweg begeistert!
Mich interessiert ebenfalls die Frage nach dem Filter und wie du dem Laubeintrag im Herbst "Herr" wirst.

Viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und nicht zuletzt auch bei uns!


----------



## Psycho-21 (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*


----------



## Peter S (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Moeppy
Herzlich Wilkommen bei Hobby Gartenteich
Wenn ich mir Deine Bilder des Teiches ansehe, muss ich ehrlich sagen: Ein bisschen neidisch kann man bei den Bildern schon werden. Einfach wunderschön. Der Bachlauf ist eine Augenweide, der angrenzende Garten passt sich wunderschön an. Ich hoffe noch ein paar schöne Bilder Deiner Lieblinge zu sehen. Gruss Peter S


----------



## Christian und Frauke (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Moeppy,:willkommen
toll gestaltet auch der Ausschnitt vom Garten sieht super aus
Das mit dem vielen Laub würde mich auch interressieren.


----------



## Moeppy (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Koi-Teich!*

Halli und Hallo.

Erstmal ganz lieben Dank für eure wirklich netten Antworten.
Freut mich sehr, dass euch unser Teich gefällt.




			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> War dieser Fisch tatsächlich blau? Oder wirkt das auf den Fotos nur so?


Ja, der Fisch war wirklich blau.





			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Und bist du heil über die Frostperiode gekommen ? Auch sehr interessant.


Das kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen.
Die Koi liegen, wie ich zumindest hoffe, noch am Boden und ruhen..

Die Orfen sind leider ganz schön wuselig und schwimmen des öfteren in die Flachwasserzone zum Luftsprudler.

zZ kann ich eigentlich nur hoffen, dass alles gut gegangen ist.
Im Eis ist bisher nichts zu sehen.





			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Den Teich sehe ihn zwar weniger als Koiteich, aber als wunderschönen und liebevoll gestalteten Gartenteich


Vielen dank!

Ich ändere die Überschrift mal in Natur-Koi-Teich.  




			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> und ich vermute auch einen sehr schönen Garten.


...nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber wir mögen es gern' ein ganz klein wenig "wilder". 

Der Hauseingang..
 

Die Gemüseabteilung..
 

Sitzecke am Teich..
 






			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekommt ihr den Biomasseeintrag aus dem Teich? Die Weide zB. wirft ja nicht unerheblich Blätter


Das stimmt.
Die Weide ist wirklich ein kleines Blättermonster, ebenso die __ Birken..

Aber der Skimmer schafft einiges an Blattmaterial weg.
Im Herbst habe ich 2 Netze auf dem Teich - und alles was durchkommt wird weggekeschert.
Klappt bisher wunderbar.




			
				Peter S schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe noch ein paar schöne Bilder Deiner Lieblinge zu sehen.


Leider kann ich gerade keine aktuelle Fotos finden..
Im Frühjahr werde ich aber wieder Bilder der "Kleinen" schiessen.

Hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Sommer.
Frida beim Fischen...
Zum Glück ist sie ziemlich wasserscheu. 
 





			
				Koi-Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du uns noch ein paar Bilder und ein wenig Text zur Technik schreiben ?


Leider habe ich von der Technik irgendwie keine Fotos.

Im Moment ist alles abgebaut/ eingepackt..
Sprich im Winter schalte ich das komplette __ Filtersystem ab.
Nur 2 Luftsprudler arbeiten zZ im Teich.


Das Filtersystem besteht aus:

_Für die Tiefwasserzone:_
- 4-Kammer (a 100l) VA-Filter (Selbstbau).
(Netz für Grobschmutz/ 8x Filterbürsten/ Japanmatten/  BioBälle)

- Oase Promax 20000


_Für die Flachwasserzone:_
- Oase Biotec 18
- Oase Aquamax 16000
- Oase UVC Bitron 36 C
- Oase AquaSkim




Hier noch ein paar Bilder..

Der größere Bachlauf im Bau.
 

 

 



Leider habe ich ebenfalls keine aktuelle Gesamtansicht von Teich..
hier noch eine vom 15.05.2006
 

und knapp einen Monat später - 04.06.2006
 


Leider fing im letzen Jahr der schöne, große Bambus - direkt am Teich - an zu blühen
und ging anschließend ein...
An den neuen Anblick musste man sich erstmal gewöhnen.


Zum Schluss noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr.
 

 

 




Das war's dann erstmal wieder.

Beste Grüße,
Uli


----------



## axel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Uli 

Eine schöne Gartenanlage habt Ihr geschaffen . Wie im Paradies .
Aber Nachts könntest Du doch schlafen 

Lg
axel


----------



## HaMaKi (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Uli,

ich bin begeistert -> ist das schön!!! Gefällt mir sehr gut, auch der Trick mit dem Vergrössern des alten Teiches. Wunderschön!!!

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Moeppy (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

@axel und HaMaKi.
Vielen Dank!


Aber wie es scheint mögen Natur-Koi-Teiche wohl nur die Wenigsten. 



Zum Schluss noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von Heute.

 

 

 



Beste Grüße,
Uli


----------



## chromis (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Uli

toller Gartenteich
toller Garten
tolle Fotos


----------



## Redlisch (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hi Uli,


Moeppy schrieb:


> Aber wie es scheint mögen Natur-Koi-Teiche wohl nur die Wenigsten.
> Beste Grüße,
> Uli


also mir gefällt der Teich so wie er ist ...

Auch im Garten könnte ich mich wohl fühlen 

Axel


----------



## koimen (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Uli

Willkommen im Forum!
Dein Paradies gefällt auch mir sehr gut! Sehr schöne Fotos.

Sehe Du bist sehr engagiert mit Deinem Hobbie und dazu gepaart mit einem grünen Daumen. Viel Spass weiterhin.


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

hallo uli

wirklich klasse
und so schön eingewachsen alles.
da hab ich mir schon wieder ideen geholt, obwohl ichs dieses jahr gaaanz ruhig angehen lassen wollte.
liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## zickenkind (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*



Moeppy schrieb:


> Aber wie es scheint mögen Natur-Koi-Teiche wohl nur die Wenigsten.



Toller Teich, schon natürlicher als mein KOIBECKEN...... aber um meinen Koi`s gerecht zu werden und in "Absprache" mit unserem Platzangebot war es nicht anders möglich. Aber Pflanzen umzu, ein paar Dekos dabei und man(n) fühlt sich sehr wohl.......  

73 Michael


----------



## Christine (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*



Moeppy schrieb:


> Aber wie es scheint mögen Natur-Koi-Teiche wohl nur die Wenigsten.



Hi Uli,

lass Dich von der zur Zeit wieder heftig geführten Diskussion nicht täuschen. Dieses Forum ist wesentlich toleranter als die meisten Foren, die den besagten Fisch schon im Namen führen. Nur jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen (teilweise sehr weitreichende) und daraus für sich Schlüsse gezogen, die er vertritt. Es gibt halt mehr als einen Stein der Weisen.

Hauptsache ist doch, dein Teich funktioniert und er gefällt dir und seinen Bewohnern! Mit tät er schon gefallen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*



zickenkind schrieb:


> schon natürlicher als mein KOIBECKEN......



Aber ich finde dein Koibecken einfach Klasse


----------



## Moeppy (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo miteinander.

Erstmal ganz lieben Dank an Alle für eure absolut netten Antworten.
Freut mich wirklich sehr, dass euch unser Teich gefällt!





			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe Du bist sehr engagiert mit Deinem Hobbie und dazu gepaart mit einem grünen Daumen.


Im Garten und am Teich zu arbeiten bringt mir wirklich sehr große Freude.

Dazu gibt es nichts Schöneres als nach der Arbeit am Teich zu entspannen.





			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> ...obwohl ichs dieses jahr gaaanz ruhig angehen lassen wollte.


Das sage ich mir auch am Anfang jeden Jahres auf's Neue. 





			
				zickenkind schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Teich, schon natürlicher als mein KOIBECKEN...... aber um meinen Koi`s gerecht zu werden und in "Absprache" mit unserem Platzangebot war es nicht anders möglich.


Ich finde dein "Koibecken", wie du es nennst, auch sehr schön..wie auch den Garten.
Vorallem im Sommer mit den vielen blühenenden Pflanzen. 





			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Forum ist wesentlich toleranter als die meisten Foren, die den besagten Fisch schon im Namen führen.


Das stimmt.
Vor Jahren habe ich mich in einem Forum mit dem Koi im Namen angemeldet.
Dort hat es mir wirklich überhaupt nicht gefallen.

Hier scheinen aber alle sehr nett zu sein. 



Noch ein Bild von heute Nachmittag.

Oh, es grünt so schön... 
 



Bis dahin.
Liebe Grüße,
Uli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*



Moeppy schrieb:


> Hier scheinen aber alle sehr nett zu sein.



Hast du ne Ahnung 


Nee quatsch, alles OK


----------



## Moeppy (14. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo miteinader..

Hier mal das neuste Prachstück für unseren Teich. 
Hat unser Sohn heute mitgebracht..

Der Yogafrosch! 
 


Sonst ist alles noch beim Alten.
Der Teich taut so langsam auf.
Fische sind noch immer keine zu sehen.. 


Das war's auch schon wieder.

Beste Grüße,
Uli


----------



## Moeppy (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo miteinander.



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal aus dem Forum zurückziehen


Warum eigentlich...


Jetzt, wo die Teichsaison wieder richtig begonnen hat, 
will ich mal wieder ein kleines Update starten.


Da der Pfanzenfilter noch einige Pflanzen vertragen konnte,
wurde Anfang März erstmal ein Blumengeschäft geplündert.
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.. 
 




Hier mal die Bachläufe mit Pflanzenfilter..

Der Große (insgesammt fast 2m hoch):
 


Der untere Teil..
 

 



Der obere teil mit Pflanzenfilter..
 

 



    

     




Und noch der kleinere bachlauf am anderen Ende des Teiches (gut 1,50m hoch):
 





Die 2 Filter sind schon fast eingefahren und das Wasser fast wieder klar..
     




Alles grünt so schön...
  


...und die ersten Pflanzen blühen.
  



Und alle Fische haben diesen doch echt harten Winter überlebt.
  




So, das war's auch erstmal wieder.
Bis dahin.

Beste Grüße,
Uli


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Uli,

da bin  ich aber froh!

Und tolle Bilder. (Da guckt die Else ein schon ein bisschen neidisch)


----------



## koimen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Uli.
Einfach erste Sahne........ Der Bachlauf mit dem __ Moos und jeder Stein liegt wie er schon tausend Jahre da wäre..... Viel Spass weiterhin und gib immer wieder mal Dein "Tagebuch" bekannt (Bilder).


----------



## Moeppy (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Und tolle Bilder.


Danke schön! 





			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach erste Sahne.......


Vielen Dank! 



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass weiterhin und gib immer wieder mal Dein "Tagebuch" bekannt (Bilder).


Danke..
Das werde ich.



Im Momnet macht der Teich im Zusammenspiel mit dem tollen Wetter richtig Spaß.
Abends kann man schon wieder lange draußen sitzen.
Mit Blick auf den Teich - ist das Erholung pur! 


Auch alle Frosche haben den langen Winter sicher überstanden.
und quaken schon wieder fleißig vor sich hin... 
 


Die ersten Büten..
   

 





			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bachlauf mit dem __ Moos und jeder Stein liegt wie er schon tausend Jahre da wäre.....


Vielen Dank! 
Es macht auch wirkich Spaß, die Veränderungen der letzten Jahre zu beobachten.

 









Das war's auch erstmal wieder.
Beste Grüße,
Uli


----------



## jochen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hallo Uli...

einfach Klasse...


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Servus Uli

Boah .... warum bin ich erst jetzt auf diesen Thread gestoßen :crazy

Aber ... das was ich gesehen habe ist erste Sahne, so stell ich mir einen Garten mit integrierten Natur-Koiteich vor 

Einfach herrlich, wunderschön 

Und .... wie sieht er jetzt aus 

Würde mich über eine Fortsetzung deines "Teich-Tagebuches" sehr freuen


----------



## Testpilot (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Wirklich, sehr schön der Teich!!


----------



## Bibo-30 (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

 uuiiiiii....da kann ich mich nur anschließen....Wahnsinnig schöner Teich !!!


----------



## Udo (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*


echt sehr schön !!
Viel spaß dabei
gruß udo


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

Hi Uli,
auch von mir Glückwünsche zum gelungenen Biotop!   
Wirklich klasse,


----------



## elkop (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Unser Natur-Koi-Teich!*

hallo uli,

also wenn ich diesen faden so durchlese und durchschaue, da kann ich nur staunen. so ein wunderbarer teich und so ein traumhafter garten!!! sag mal, seid ihr solche arbeitstiere? da muss ja unheimlich viel arbeit dahinter stecken, so wild und doch so schön geplant und durchgeführt ist das ganze. wir habens auch ein bissl wilder, aber bei uns ist das "bissl wilder" bei weitem nicht so schön wie bei dir. gratuliere  kannst stolz sein!


----------

